# Dollar a gallon sale?



## Jayme

When I was there picking up a 20L last week I heard the guy telling someone it was going on through like late July.

Just looked on their website and it looks like it's on through July 21st, at least in my local ad.


----------



## KGsPFT

Still going, picked up a 20L myself yesterday.

They also matched their online 4th of July sale price on a cheapo 30" T5 HO and bulbs (in store prices much higher).


----------



## In.a.Box

ur to late bro, by now all the good tank are gone. 
unless u want a 10g, lol


----------



## Ulupica

It depends on where you live... By me they usually have 40 breeders up until the last day.


----------



## Warlock

if they are out of stock.. 

ask for a raincheck..

also.. PETSMART will match the offer..


----------



## jnizzle

I actually bought a 20H today, haha. Go get a tank or four, I think its going on for at least another week


----------



## lpsouth1978

The 21st is the last day, so you still have a week. I got my new 40b on the first day of the sale.


----------



## hedge_fund

It would be great if they had ADA tanks.


----------



## BDoss1985

I was at my petco yesterday.... so hard to walk past those 40g breeder tanks without trying to buy another one


----------



## psalm18.2

Hubby just bought me a 40g breeder. Great size.


----------



## bitFUUL

hedge_fund said:


> It would be great if they had ADA tanks.


Or if their 2.5 and 5 gallons were included in the sale.


----------



## Borikuan

bitFUUL said:


> Or if their 2.5 and 5 gallons were included in the sale.


I hear ya... I think I bought the last 20L in Lakeland, and i need 2 more.


----------



## Kworker

Hard to try and beat MTS with this.. even with a full stocked tank rack in basement, 29 in living room and empty 55 waiting to be drilled for a reef tank to replace the one in living room .. Ahhhhh but where I have the20 long on the rack a 29 can easily fit.... Hmmm ;o


----------



## acitydweller

The latest Petco online ad limits this to certain tank sizes, likely hound by what ey carry in stock...


----------



## herns

Jayme said:


> When I was there picking up a 20L last week I heard the guy telling someone it was going on through like late July.
> 
> Just looked on their website and it looks like it's on through July 21st, at least in my local ad.



Petco a dollar per gallon ends today. 
Like to get 20G L but no time to visit Petco. This sale always comes around few times in a year so better wait around fall or before Christmas.


----------



## snuffy317

I believe Uncle Bills has a similar sale , 10 to 75 gl $1 a gallon. At least in Indy it's on now.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog

I was in the store yesterday looking to pick up another 40B for my ever growing crypts, but the sale was over. 

Store associate said they will probably do one again in Sep. for a end of summer/back to school type of sale. I personally have a hard time believing they will do another before black friday.


----------



## Zefrik

snuffy317 said:


> I believe Uncle Bills has a similar sale , 10 to 75 gl $1 a gallon. At least in Indy it's on now.


Geez! I wish I could find a 75 gallon for $75! They are like $200 at petsmart! That is a huge markup!


----------



## Calmia22

Zefrik said:


> Geez! I wish I could find a 75 gallon for $75! They are like $200 at petsmart! That is a huge markup!


A 75g is $179.99 w/free shipping from Petco.com. I lucked out and got my 75g for $200 w/stand, filters, heaters, (one was a recalled stealth which I took back to Petsmart for $50 back) and it also came with 60lb. of amazonia. 

Watch on your local Craigslist and areas near by. I had to drive a few hours to get mine but it was worth it.


----------



## xenxes

Anyone remember how often these sales go on for? I remember it was twice a year, few months in summer, then near december?


----------



## Calmia22

xenxes said:


> Anyone remember how often these sales go on for? I remember it was twice a year, few months in summer, then near december?


I think your right about the times of the year. I need to pick up a 20L and 40B lol


----------



## Zenzu

I know they just had one in July, I wanna say it lasted about a month. I assume the next one will be in December like it was last year.


----------



## VivaDaWolf

Get ready for september.


----------



## jamesbaptista

VivaDaWolf said:


> Get ready for september.


Will there be another sale in September?


----------



## KGsPFT

jamesbaptista said:


> Will there be another sale in September?


Hope not. I was budgeting for December!


----------



## honda237

just a heads up, i believe all the pet supplies plus stores are having a $1 per gallon sale till 9/26


----------



## jamesbaptista

honda237 said:


> just a heads up, i believe all the pet supplies plus stores are having a $1 per gallon sale till 9/26


Looks like it. To bad the nearest one to me is over 60 miles away.

Here is a link to their store locator page so you can see if there is one near you:

http://psp.know-where.com/petsuppliesplus/


----------

